# Oil Spitting from Prop area of 1997 Evinrude 115



## Kick Some Bass (Apr 29, 2010)

Took my boat out last weekend and while starting it up to come in, the engine was hard to start. I choked it a little bit and then it started but wouldn't stay started long and when it did, the idle was ruff. I ran it up to top speed and it sputtered a bit and then would still idle ruff. When I took it out the water, oily sludge was coming out the prop area. When I got home I hooked up the water cuff to purge the engine and oily sludge continued to come out the prop area.

I changed the water-fuel separator and the the fuel filter. Neither were bad. Started it up and it still ran ruff, smoked a lot more than normally, and oily sludge still came out the prop area. 

Any idea what is going on???

KsB:blink:


----------



## Sequoiha (Sep 28, 2007)

Sounds like it needs to be powertuned. The oily sludge is soot and unburied two stroke oil. Power tune it and change the plugs. Check to be sure it is firing on all cyls.


----------



## Kick Some Bass (Apr 29, 2010)

What is considered a power tune?


----------



## wld1985 (Oct 2, 2007)

Take it to kenny, and Im sure he will hook ya up.. Power tuning, is Im sure like a fuel clean, that you run stuff through the motor.. The only probably I see with a DIY is what if you run too much and lock the motor up?


----------



## Kick Some Bass (Apr 29, 2010)

Would love to take it to someone, but I don't have the time nor the money right now. I'll try the power tune aerosol and see how it works. If it doesn't, I'll save some cash and call in the big dogs...

KsB


----------



## Kick Some Bass (Apr 29, 2010)

Got the powertune, put it in the carbs, gunk came out. Replaced the plugs. Will take it to the water to tomorrow to see what the motor does...

KsB


----------



## Kick Some Bass (Apr 29, 2010)

Power tune didn't work. Ran it through in my driveway--gunk all on the ground. Took it to the water, ran it like the can said, smoked like Willie Nelson, ran ruff, stalled a few times, took it home and ran water through it to flush. Gunk in my driveway, had to power wash the drive way. I will have to take it in for tuning, too much gunk on my driveway. 

KsB


----------



## pappastratos (Oct 9, 2007)

Did you install new plugs after running powertune ? That stuff along with the carbon will foul the plugs. May want to check plugs again. Check for fire on all plugs, you can use a timing light


----------



## Buzzbait (Oct 3, 2007)

Sounds like you didnt let the treatment run through long enough. The smoke and funk is a sign the stuff is working especially on those old sick cats. Get her fired up, rev her up a bit, spray the Sea Foam, Deep Creep, etc. in the carbs, keep her going, and tell the neighbors not to open the windows. Repeat based upon mass area of mosquitos killed. Should be done once a year depending on use. You can mix up a 6 gallon aux. if you want to get creative.


----------



## Kick Some Bass (Apr 29, 2010)

Buzzbait,

When you say Sea Foam, are you referring to Power Tune? Because I put Power Tune through the carbs. 

KsB


----------



## Sushi maker (Jun 3, 2010)

If you have a oil mix tank / oil injection you might want to be sure your not dumping 10 to 1 or something nuts like that. I have heard they can stick open or OMG closed! If it just started I would suspect a heavy oil mix. but what do I know I get 2 miles per gal out of a 200 hp rude on a 18 foot boat


----------



## Kick Some Bass (Apr 29, 2010)

I have a separate oil tank for the mixture. 

KsB


----------

